# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Тест антивирусов на лечение активного заражения (апрель 2015)

## CyberWriter

Среди общего потока вредоносных программ, не отличающихся изощрённой функциональностью, находятся образцы, в которых используются необычные или даже новаторские технологические приемы по обеспечению работоспособности вредоносной программы в поражённой системе. Это ведёт к значительному усложнению процесса удаления таких вредоносных программ. Результаты теста данного теста позволяют ответить на вопрос: насколько эффективно популярные антивирусы могут помочь в лечении поражённой системы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

